# Problems with the @free.kindle.com address AND non-free?



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I just sent a few e-mails and files to [email protected] So far, I've received nothing back in my e-mail. (I know the files won't go directly to my Kindle. They always come back to the e-mail addy I have registered on Amazon.)

I thought at first that it was a problem with PDF files, so I tried sending a Word file instead. Still nothing.

I am aware that the non-free one doesn't actually charge anything (or so it seems), but I wanted some files sent back to me so I could compare Amazon's conversion with Mobipocket's.

The e-mail addresses (two) I sent the files with are both on my Kindle's approved list, so that's not the problem.

*UPDATE:* I just sent two files to my non-free address: a short story from Tor.com already in Mobipocket format (Filmmakers of Mars) and a Doc file. I just got an error message back from Amazon saying they couldn't convert the Doc File. I have to assume that both the free and non-free addys are having problems right now converting Doc, PDF, etc. I'm assuming the conversion tool is somehow down, but that's strictly a guess.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

How long has it been since you sent them, CS?

Betsy


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> How long has it been since you sent them, CS?
> 
> Betsy


10-20 minutes, but I usually get them sent back to me instantly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm I've had the non-free ones come back immediately, never tried the free ones.  Let me try a non-free one.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm not getting anything either; maybe the service is down.

Betsy


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*UPDATE:* I just sent two files to my non-free address: a short story from Tor.com already in Mobipocket format (Filmmakers of Mars) and a Doc file. I just got an error message back from Amazon saying they couldn't convert the Doc File. I have to assume that both the free and non-free addys are having problems right now converting Doc, PDF, etc. I'm assuming the conversion tool is somehow down, but that's strictly a guess.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I wonder if this is related to the issue?

http://www.free-press-release.com/news/200812/1228457808.html

United States of America (Press Release) December 5, 2008 -- Des Moines, Friday, December 05, 2008, Supremus Group, LLC, a USA company providing kindle formatting, conversion and publishing services as well as other conversion services to their clients has moved the services from www.kindleconversion.com to www.ebookconversion.com. Supremus Group provides any type of word, pdf or any other format file to kindle, Mobipocket, MS reader, epub format or any other format, regardless of lot of images or other complex formatting issues.

Offering conversion service at very affordable rates ebookconversion has gives its best quality of services to the authors and publishers. Supremus Group provides services to clients with continued investment in technology and staff skills forms the basis for the future ensuring that all our customers get benefit from their efficient quality and cost effective data processing.

eBook Conversion service is for authors and publishers. Authors can have their manuscript converted into an eBook, and publishers can have their author's books converted into eBooks. No matter what the situation is eBook Conversion delivers on promise with speed and accuracy. Ebookconversion also provides mobipocket conversion services converting pdf, word document, and scanned document to Mobipocket requires excellent skill to provide a best ebook to readers. Ebookconversion.com provides Mobipocket conversion service to publishers and authors, and helps them in generating excellent ebook that gives a real book reading experience to readers.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Interesting press release. Thanks for tracking that down, CS.

L


----------



## usafsso (Nov 8, 2008)

So, what does this mean.  Reading the article it only says the company has changed.  No excuse on why it's not working right now.  Also I see they will review the product and email you the cost of the conversion, so is it going to be more than .10 now?


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

usafsso said:


> *So, what does this mean. Reading the article it only says the company has changed. * No excuse on why it's not working right now. Also I see they will review the product and email you the cost of the conversion, so is it going to be more than .10 now?


Since they changed their web address, it might be that the files being sent to them through the kindle e-mail accounts are going to the old address. or if they have a forward on the old domain, their may be a lag due to DNS switching.


----------



## thasre (Dec 6, 2008)

Does this news about their conversion switch mean that we won't be able to convert files for free anymore and/or that the price of conversion is going to go way up from 10 cents? Do we have any idea at this point? I'm going to be really, really, really disappointed if I'm not able to convert documents for free anymore...


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

You can always convert the documents yourself with Mobipocket Creator (for Windows) or Stanza (for Mac).  It's easy.  It doesn't send them to your Kindle via Whispernet, but it's easy to connect via USB.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I sent some pdf documents to be converted last night an still have not received them. I sent them to the non-free account. I was wondering if I had done something wrong. Good to know I am not the only one. Has anyone heard anything from Amazon about this?


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Just saw this on the Amazon board:



Pamela said:


> --Greetings from Amazon.com.
> I have researched your issue and I have found that the Kindle document conversion service is currently down for maintenance. All incoming e-mails are backlogged and will be converted and sent out as soon as the system maintenance is complete.--
> 
> At least it's something.
> ...


I wish they'd have given a more definitive timeline though.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Ah, you beat me, CS.  Thought I was going to get to break some news here


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I sent a pdf last night and it still hasn't shown up either.  Argh...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I tried to send a PDF this morning and it never showed up. Then I converted the file with Mobipocket Creator and emailed the .prc file and voila! There it was. So it would appear that they are having problems with PDFs. I didn't get an email saying the file conversion failed, either.

L


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

All of the conversions I sent a few days ago finally went through, so it looks like Amazon has fixed this issue. I wonder if there's still some lag though? I'll check later.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

CS said:


> All of the conversions I sent a few days ago finally went through, so it looks like Amazon has fixed this issue. I wonder if there's still some lag though? I'll check later.


I spoke too soon. None of them showed up on my Kindle (even in the content manager), even though I got an internet e-mail from Amazon indicating that the conversions went through.

Of course, I didn't turn Whispernet on until several hours later. Leslie says conversions won't work if Whispernet isn't on while they're happening. In my experience, they've worked even if I turn on Whispernet a few minutes later. But this is hours after the fact now, so who knows.

I'll try another conversion soon and post about what happens.

My feeling is that things are still a bit screwy.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

CS said:


> I spoke too soon. None of them showed up on my Kindle (even in the content manager), even though I got an internet e-mail from Amazon indicating that the conversions went through.
> 
> Of course, I didn't turn Whispernet on until several hours later. Leslie says conversions won't work if Whispernet isn't on while they're happening. In my experience, they've worked even if I turn on Whispernet a few minutes later. But this is hours after the fact now, so who knows.
> 
> ...


Yep, both free/non-free are either still lagged or don't work properly yet.

I forgot to mention that I got back a bunch of files today that I sent to the free addy a few days back.


----------



## ker06 (Dec 18, 2008)

does anyone know if this problem is still going on?  i've sent several files to the [email protected] to be converted (pdf and doc) and i haven't gotten anything back yet...it appears that when it's functioning normally i should get the converted files emailed back to me pretty much instantly, but it's been a few hours and i'm getting impatient!!!  my email address associated with amazon is also in my kindle-approved list so i don't think that's the problem.  :-(


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I had this same problem and wrote Amazon Customer Service, got the speel about maintenance and upgrading, but my converted documents came almost simultaneously.  I now have another freebie I was going to send today, be interesting to see if the problems is still on.  I'll post here if it is.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Has anyone EVER been charged the $.10 for an email transfer? I have not, and I've done plenty.

Steve


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Has anyone EVER been charged the $.10 for an email transfer? I have not, and I've done plenty.
> 
> Steve


Not that I am aware of.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

My freebie came back just fine!  I have sent many many books to the free.kindle.com and have not been charged, yet.  But if and/or when I am it is worth it.
Anju


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Has anyone EVER been charged the $.10 for an email transfer? I have not, and I've done plenty.
> 
> Steve


I only used free email. I think you have to send 30 doc to the nofree email before they charge you. Has anyone here sent more the 30 doc?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

jah said:


> I only used free email. I think you have to send 30 doc to the nofree email before they charge you. Has anyone here sent more the 30 doc?


Yes. And I have never been charged.

L


----------

